# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Χριστουγεννιάτικες Ευχές 2022 - Πρωτοχρονιάτικες Ευχές 2023 [Season's Greetings]

## Maroulis Nikos

*Ανοίγουμε και φέτος αυτό το θέμα για να ανταλλάξουμε τις γιορτινές ευχές μας Χριστούγεννα 2022 - Πρωτοχρονιά 2023. Σε αυτό το θέμα μπορείτε επίσης να ανεβάσετε Χριστουγεννιάτικες φωτογραφίες θαλασσινού περιεχομένου, όπως στολισμένες, βάρκες, καραβάκια (μέρα ή νύχτα) από την γιορτινή πάλη/χωριό που ζείτε ή επισκέπτεστε. Αλλά και στολισμένα Χριστουγεννιάτικα δένδρα σε παραλίες κ.λ.π.
**This thread welcomes your Seasonal Greetings for X'mas 2022 and the New Year 2023. You may also upload photos here from your city/village, with seaviews related to the subject, such as boats decorated for this festive period and/or X'mas trees near the sea etc. In other words this thread is dedicated to wishes and greetings only.*

----------


## arne

To all Merry Christmas and a Happy New-Year from Arne in Ostend in Belgium

----------


## karavofanatikos

Καλά & Ευλογημένα Χριστούγεννα! Καλές Γιορτές σε όλο τον κόσμο και κυρίως στους απανταχού ναυτικούς μας, όπου τις άγιες αυτές ημέρες, βρίσκονται μακριά απ' το ζεστό σπιτικό τους. 

Καλοτάξιδο το νέο έτος 2023!

x_cards008.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Χρόνια Πολλά και Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ!!!
Apollon Nomikos.jpg

----------


## stathe174

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία σε όλους μας και καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς μας!

----------


## PireasPiraeus

Καλή χρονιά με υγεία !!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Επίσης με υγεία κ ευτυχία!!!!

----------


## Maiandros

Καλοτάξιδη νέα χρονιά με υγειά κι ευτυχία!!!

----------

